# My 4 yr old boer girl B.G. kidded today, 2 boys ...



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

B.G. kidded today all by herself,, she waited until I left the barn and her birthing stall to do it to, the stinker.. :roll: So we have 2 traditional colored boys,, :kidblue: :kidblue: and they are adorable,, Just wanted to share the joy,, What measurement of water and mollasses do you give afterwards??
Betty


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Aww! congrats on the new boer kids, theyre adorable right?!

not sure on the mollasses, I dont think it matters though. Mine hate the water with mollasses LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I mix it up til the water looks muddy brown -- nothing specific 


congrats on the new additions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats on the 2 boys..... :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

WOOOHOOO! Good momma! Congrats! I just add a couple of glugs mol;asses.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on your new ones! :stars:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! For my first mama, I just poured some molasses into the water and mixed until it's good and brown, like a dark tea... She didn't like it to be too intense tho, she stopped drinking once it got to the richer stuff at the bottom, so at that point I added more water and she gulped it down.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I had never done that before, did it Sunday and they both really loved it. Probably a couple tablespoons in a quart of warm water, mixed up good. Mine are smaller goats, don't know how much of it is enough.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank You everyone for the info and also for the sweet comments on our first ever kidding of goats on our farm.  Mom and both boys are doing fine and it is so much fun watching these two kids . They are amasing..  :lovey: We put one of our large plastic dog kennels ( I go to dog shows and show my akitas so it's large)in the birthing pen for them and they have both snuggle up in it already, just too cute. I'll be taking pictures today so I can share with my friends and goatie friends on here to, thanks again for all the info you put on here for newbies , it sooo helped. :grouphug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kiddos!!! I love traditionals


----------

